# Adidas Codechaos shoes



## The Autumn Wind (May 21, 2020)

Just a quick review to post my impressions of these new shoes. I've got the white, grey and and green version.

Out of the box, they are the most comfortable and lightweight golf shoes I've worn. I'm not normally a fan of Adidas golf shoes, they aren't usually a good fit and tend to make my feet quite sore. But these Codechaos shoes are so light, yet supportive, and they wrap around the foot so well.

The spikeless grip design is excellent. No slipping or loss of traction, even on my undulating course which has lots of slopes and inclines.

The design is ultra-modern, and definitely won't be to everyone's taste. I can't see them going particularly well with long trousers for example, but with shorts they look great and I have never received so many positive comments about how a pair of golf shoes look ! 10/10 so far. I'll update this score if I find any negatives about them on a longer term basis.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 21, 2020)

https://www.golfalot.com/equipment-news/adidas-code-chaos-golf-shoes-4484.aspx


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 21, 2020)

Yeah, the white and lime ones are what I bought, and they rock ! 
Sizing is spot on my normal shoe size for me, no need to go up or down. I'm a size 11, and the Codechaos size 11 fit perfect


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2020)

I was thinking of getting a pair of these so glad the initial reports are positive


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Autumn Wind you owe me 90 quid for a pair of Adidas golf shoes that I wasn't intending buying this morning 😅.

I'm normally 10.5 or 11 and was surprised how snug a fit the 11 are, ended up with size 12 🤪.
m
Maybe 11.5 (which they don't do) would be perfect but I've just thrown out a pair of Skechers that I thought would stretch and never did, so didn't risk the 11.

Colours are darker in real life than any images I've seen online.
		
Click to expand...

The cheque is in the post my friend 😉😂


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			I was thinking of getting a pair of these so glad the initial reports are positive
		
Click to expand...

Well James, I really do love my pair. It’s like walking on air. And because Traminator is so easily influenced 😂, I’m guessing you’ll get the benefit of his verdict soon too 👍


----------



## PaulS (May 21, 2020)

Adidas have a sale currently at 30% off so I managed to get a pair the other day - they are good shoes if you like the athletic look.


----------



## barry23 (May 21, 2020)

After reading this thread I've ended up getting a pair of the white and lime ones too


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 22, 2020)

I'm interested to hear your review once you've worn them Barry.

It might just be me, but I own a lot of golf shoes (far too many pairs) and I find these the most comfortable pair I've worn. As I said, I've never got on at all well with Adidas golf shoes in the past, as their fit usually give me heel blisters.


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2020)

not sure I want to have shoes that are so common now


----------



## Robster59 (May 22, 2020)

I would never buy Adidas shoes as they are usually too small for my wide feet.  However, I won a pair of Adidas Powerband Boa a couple of years ago and absolutely love them.  They have a wider toe section, are light, wonderfully comfortable and I love the Boa fastening system.  When I put them back on at the start of last season I realised I had forgotten just how comfy they are.  I do agree however that the fabric they use at the back of the heel in most golf shoes goes far too quickly and easily.  
I would never buy a pair of shoes without trying them on first though.


----------



## barry23 (May 28, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I'm interested to hear your review once you've worn them Barry.

It might just be me, but I own a lot of golf shoes (far too many pairs) and I find these the most comfortable pair I've worn. As I said, I've never got on at all well with Adidas golf shoes in the past, as their fit usually give me heel blisters.
		
Click to expand...

The shoes arrived yesterday and tried them on and first impressions are very positive. 
I ordered half a size up as I have had issues with adidas shoes being a bit too narrow for my hobbit feet in the past but these seem wider in the toe box and fit perfectly.  

The colour on the top of the shoe is more grey than white as I had expected but looking back on the pictures on the Adidas website I'm not sure why I thought they were all white? 
Having said that I really do love the colour scheme - I'm a sucker for something a bit loud when it comes to trainers so the green is perfect.

Going to try them tomorrow evening for a quick 9 holes and really give them a proper run out on sunday morning so will report back about how they feel but so far so good!!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 28, 2020)

I like them so much I now own a second pair, in the white and orange. 👟👟


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I like them so much I now own a second pair, in the white and orange. 👟👟
		
Click to expand...

are you the adidas version of Homer?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2020)

Wore mine for the first time today - I always find Adidas shoes a lot more comfy than most and these are no exception - very light , but still prefer the look of the 360 XT so have another pair of them on the way but the chaos are excellent shoes


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 31, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wore mine for the first time today - I always find Adidas shoes a lot more comfy than most and these are no exception - very light , but still prefer the look of the 360 XT so have another pair of them on the way but the chaos are excellent shoes
		
Click to expand...

These shoes are a revelation for me. I’ve always liked the style of Adidas shoes, but they’ve given me nasty blisters in the past. These Codechaos shoes though are fantastic. So light and comfortable and the traction is as good as spiked shoes in the 6 or 7 rounds ive played in them.


----------



## barry23 (Jun 1, 2020)

I didnt manage to get out to try the shoes on Friday so had to wait until yesterday morning.

In short I was really impressed with their first outing. 18 holes in sweltering conditions and they were so comfortable right out of the box. no breaking in needed at all like a lot of previous shoes I've had and was in no rush at all to get them off at the end.

Would definitely recommend them - just a pity they couldn't help me with my worst round in the last 12 months - at least they looked good whilst I hacked around the course.

Definitely my best lockdown purchase by a mile


----------



## barry23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hope this doesn't burst the CodeChaos love-in 🙂, but has anyone else found out yet how filthy they get?
Three games on our dry and dusty course, wiped down after the first two, but dirt is now ingrained in the material of the tongue and lace loops. 😐
V comfy though.
		
Click to expand...

I played again today and did actually notice that when I gave them a dust off at home.
I suppose the only thing I can do is buy a darker pair of the boa ones to solve that issue 😂


----------



## sussexhacker (Jun 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hope this doesn't burst the CodeChaos love-in 🙂, but has anyone else found out yet how filthy they get?
Three games on our dry and dusty course, wiped down after the first two, but dirt is now ingrained in the material of the tongue and lace loops. 😐
V comfy though.
		
Click to expand...

Yep mine are filthy


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hope this doesn't burst the CodeChaos love-in 🙂, but has anyone else found out yet how filthy they get?
Three games on our dry and dusty course, wiped down after the first two, but dirt is now ingrained in the material of the tongue and lace loops. 😐
V comfy though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, after several rounds they do seem to be a magnet for dust and dry dirt. I usually put white trainers in the washing machine to give them a thorough clean. I’m not at the point where I need to do this yet with these shoes but I can see me having to do this.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2020)

I trialled some FJ Superlites last year
Similar fabric
Sucked up dirt like a Dyson....


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 31006

I gave these a good clean last night after getting in, 3rd use.
The grime is just absorbed into the fabric.
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



View attachment 31006

I gave these a good clean last night after getting in, 3rd use.
The grime is just absorbed into the fabric.
		
Click to expand...

I will probably put mine in the washing machine after I’ve played twice at the weekend. Hopefully they’ll survive the ordeal. I haven’t had any white trainers or white golf shoes KIA in the washing machine before, but I fear there’s always a first time. 🤞


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2020)

Baby wipes are the way to go - mine still nice and white 👍


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Baby wipes are the way to go - mine still nice and white 👍
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. I’ve got some industrial wet wipes in my car boot which I use on site installations. I’ll give them a go, they shift pretty much any grime. 👍


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You need to find the answer, half the forum have grubby new shoes cos of you now 😉😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I’m just sipping a cocktail in the Bahamas right now courtesy of all my Adidas commissions. I’ll deal with it when I’m back 😂


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 3, 2020)

Bad news, the wet wipes didn’t work. Onto plan B.....the shoes are now in the washing machine. In 45 minutes I will have some feedback. Or possibly shoes in 20 pieces. 😕


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 3, 2020)

Shoes now look clean again, following their spin in the washing machine.
A bit of a faff though if I have to do this very 7 or 8 rounds.

We desperately need some rain. Not just for the course conditions, but to wash away the dry dust that is impregnating the material of these golf shoes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They look good, only downside is after getting dressed I realised that shirt, shorts AND shoes were all Adidas (by coincidence) so in order not to be a FKW I had to iron a different polo quickly
		
Click to expand...

who irons a golf shirt...?😳 that is way worse than wearing matching shirts, drawers and shoes😜🤣🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			People who want to look smart and don't want to wear a polo full of creases.
		
Click to expand...

My post was all tongue in cheek, but even so, todays poly golf shirts don't crease up badly at all, especially if you hang them after washing. They still look smart without the ironing, unless they're cotton.


----------



## IainP (Jul 26, 2020)

Esteemed forumites, I'm becoming a collector of the sports boost range (coming after you Homie 😀). I have shoes in 1, 2, 3, and I count the 4orged as 4.
So are these codechaos thingies "5", or significantly different?

Having found a style that fits my boats well, is it a decent gamble to size the same?


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 27, 2020)

I wear 9.5 in Tour 360  and 10 in CodeChaos (because they don't do wide fitting in CodeChaos)

... can't imagine why you need such a difference.


----------



## willyboly15 (Feb 3, 2021)

Well, I'm not a big fan of adidas shoes either, but I like some models. I prefer the taste sneakers are the Nike brand. This brand has great sneakers for training, which I am completely happy with. In my family, everyone is also a fan of the Nike brand, especially my brother, who is just in love with their Air Max sneakers. I decided to give him a gift and buy these sneakers. I was surprised how some stores were overpriced for these sneakers. Luckily, I managed to find these sneakers here https://www.grailify.com/en/nike-air-max-releases/ at a good price.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 13, 2021)

BTatHome said:



			I wear 9.5 in Tour 360  and 10 in CodeChaos (because they don't do wide fitting in CodeChaos)

... can't imagine why you need such a difference.
		
Click to expand...

The CodeChaos Sport comes in a wide fitting. Snainton Golf doing them for £60, bought a pair last week. Use code SG10 to get another 10% off.

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/sale-shoes/adidas-codechaos-sport-golf-shoe


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 13, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The CodeChaos Sport comes in a wide fitting. Snainton Golf doing them for £60, bought a pair last week. Use code SG10 to get another 10% off.

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/sale-shoes/adidas-codechaos-sport-golf-shoe

Click to expand...

I got mine as soon as they were released ... maybe they've added the wide sizes, because they definitely didn't have them at that time

Either super value at £60 😲


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 13, 2021)

BTatHome said:



			I got mine as soon as they were released ... maybe they've added the wide sizes, because they definitely didn't have them at that time

Either super value at £60 😲
		
Click to expand...

I think the wide fitting is only available in the Sport. No idea what the difference is between the Sport and the original.


----------



## jmcp (Mar 14, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I think the wide fitting is only available in the Sport. No idea what the difference is between the Sport and the original.
		
Click to expand...

Are these shoes true to size or do you need to size up ?

cheers, John


----------



## jmcp (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks Traminator, I might just give them a miss then as I see the biggest they have left is 9.5 wide and with some Adidas in the past I have had up to 10.5. wide.

Cheers, John


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 14, 2021)

9.5 wide in all Adidas I own ... if they don't do wide fitting then 10 will fit fine too.

Same in FJ would be 9.0 but Puma I have 9.5

.... no idea how you would find going from 10.5 to 12


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

jmcp said:



			Are these shoes true to size or do you need to size up ?

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

I'm normally 9 or 9.5. I went for 9.5 and they fit fine.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 26, 2021)

^^^

Advertising plug?


----------



## TimJanson (Jan 27, 2022)

Adidas Codechaos looks and seems to be excellent as you described them. I've had similar trainers. They aren't bad but indeed not for everyone. When you're choosing a pair of trainers, it's the same as getting an excellent inexpensive present for your wife, lol, pretty tricky, I guess. For instance, this pair of Adidas yeezy boost 350 better fits me. The price isn't very affordable for everyone, of course, but it's a must-have for me because of my chronic sole pain. Anyway, in the end, we all have our different and quite various preferences.


----------

